# anticipating a c-section- help *updated :)



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a smaller yearling nubian doe that is due to freshen the beginning of May. She bred herself when she was too small, jumping several 4 and 5 foot gates to get to the buck, a full sized nubian. I watched her closely after the breeding, looking for signs of heat. Five days after being bred she showed signs of being in heat- very vocal, discharge, mounting other does. Twenty days later she did the same thing, acting like in heat- vocal, discharge, mounting the other does. So I figured she did not take when she had gotten in with the buck.

Nope. She is bred. Last month her udder started to develop so I bumped her belly. Sure enough there is a kid(s) in there. Told my vet and she is on stand-by to do a c-section if necessary. I am terrified of though! Anyone have suggestions on how to handle this? My vet has gone over with me how to tell if she needs one when the time comes, but advice from someone who has experienced one would be appreciated!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: anticipating a c-section- help?*

I am right there with you. Mine I intentionally bred though. She is almost as tall as her Mom but very short bodied. So far I am only feeling one kid which is the part that makes me nervous. I am just really hoping that it won't be too big for her. Last year my yearling had triplets and I have a second freshner that is due Saturday that I am pretty sure is having atleast twins. So I haven't dealt with a single yet.

I haven't had to deal with a C-section so I can't help there but just letting you know you aren't alone!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: anticipating a c-section- help?*

When it comes to young or smaller than wanted new mama's... I do know that babies grow the most during the last 6 weeks of pregnancy, so controling the amount of concentrated feed mama's get during that time helps keep kids from getting too big.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: anticipating a c-section- help?*

Nubians2- Thanks! It is always good to know one is not alone!

Liz- I learned that lesson last year! I grew the kids too large by feeding too much good stuff in their last trimester and had to pull most of the kids. They were large and healthy, but too hard on the does. This year has gone better so far with the adult does. Just hoping it helps for Fiona!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: anticipating a c-section- help?*

Hope that she can kid for you without the C-Section but great that you have your vet on the stand by.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: anticipating a c-section- help?*

About what does your girl weigh?

I am also worried about a yearling (actually 2 this year) who was bred when she was 75-80 pounds. She got stunted and didn't grow much through her pregnancy, She is maybe at least 85, or at least she is on the weight tape.
I am worried about her as she seems so small. I wonder if my girl could have the same problem.
Not a bad idea to have vet on stand-by. She is due the end of april.
She was bred intensionally by the breeder (who I bought from) and she said she would keep on growing and no problems. I still wonder if that is going to be true.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: anticipating a c-section- help?*

I haven't weighed her recently, too busy with all the kids (27 born so far). Last I weighed her was in the beginning of January. At that time she was 72 pounds with the weight tape. She was in the low to mid 60's when she was bred.

I have had some breeders tell me bred yearlings continue to grow and have no issues when they kid. Others tell me they ruined some of their does by having them kid too early. I am not sure what one is doing differently than the other. My current theory is it is in how they are fed, and also in their genetics. Guess I'll see in three weeks how mine does.

Hope your girl kids easily for you!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: anticipating a c-section- help?*

Well last year I bred 2 does a little to early, 1 had a small doeling no problem and the other had a huge buckling taken via c-section. I would not give her any grain now until she kids just give her hay. I know that sounds horrible but it will help the baby not get as big as it would with the grain. C-sections are not fun but they are not as horrible as you would think. The first day my doe was pretty bad off but she bounced back really fast. I will say that both those does that kidded young are on the small side. They are 2 years old now and both kidded single bucklings this year and did fine. Noone was even home when they kidded. My yearlings are the same size as them if not bigger. All I can say is good luck and I hope your doe will be just fine. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: anticipating a c-section- help?*

Fingers crossed that Fiona will do just fine. Hoping she has twins :hug:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: anticipating a c-section- help?*

Thanks! I'm hoping for twins too, although she is not very wide... Her udder just keeps getting bigger and bigger though.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: anticipating a c-section- help?*

Fiona delivered a single buck kid just before noon today! He was stuck for a few seconds, but with a little help he came right out. Very happy to have avoided the dreaded c-section. Both mom and kid are doing great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is GREAT news!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Wonderful news!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh Congratulations! What a relief for you!

I am pretty sure mine is having twins. I felt thumping in two different areas the other day. So... pending that one baby isn't super big hopefully we will be good. Although my girl is much bigger than yours from a previous post so as usual I worry too much. She was 82lbs when she was bred.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Really good to hear!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

hallelujah!! :wahoo: hopefully, my unintentionally bred doe will turn out the same..i don't care what she has as long as she is ok..


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That is really good news to hear for sure.

For myself and others worried about their yearlings or does bred unintentionally, don't worry.
I spoke with a breeder and she told me not to worry about it and just to be present at kidding to help if needed. She had a doe she didn't even know was pregnant until the last month that was quite small, smaller than my yearling mentioned above(maybe 80 pounds). She kidded with twins without problems.
She said these yearlings surprise us time and time again with kidding when so small.
This isn't to say they couldn't have problems, but it doesn't do any good to worry. Be cautious and have the vet or breeders number handy, but don't fret/worry.
They can usually do it with just a little help. That is what I was told by a lady who bred goats for 6 year in a row and on and off since she was 12 yrs old (shes 30 now).

So I'm not worried anymore. My yearling even has wider hips than the little doe that kidded twins.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess yesterday was the day for kidding single bucks. One of my does (boer x) kidded an 11 lb. 4 oz. monster of a buck. I helped pull him, but she would have gotten it herself, just would have taken longer.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Fiona's little guy weighed in at 6.8 lbs. I'm glad he wasn't a monster sized kid! Mom and kid are still doing great. And I am happy to have no more goats due until June. 

When I worked for our small animal vet, I got to see in person what can happen if a small doe is bred to a large buck. That helped fuel my fears of monster single kids from tiny does.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Jane said:


> Both mom and kid are doing great!


Wonderful!!!!!!!! :stars: 
My Curiouser got bred when she was only six months old and pretty small. The buck was small then too but he grew to 250#. :shocked: Anyway, she delivered twins with minimal help and gave a gallon a day. Glad your girl did so well.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, yes it has a lot to do with the size of the kids.
That is the only thing that has me worried about my yearling kidding.
It doesn't matter how big the buck is...just how big his genetics are(unless the buck is full grown).
The buck my does were bred to was only 6 months old at the time and he was small.
I wondered how he even bred my big does...but he did.
ALL of the kids (from my doe and the other 2 herd) have averaged 8 pounds, with some smaller ones at 6-7ish.
He is throwing big kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Really good to hear!


yay for you. hope it goise well :laugh: what are you naming you buck or is he going to the meater locker??


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am happy all worked out for you. I have had a doe that needed a c-section last year and I pray I never have to go threw that again. I am still new to goats and thought she would grow while she was pregnant and she just didnt so her kid was a monster buck and he didn't make it. I am glad your little guy is doing well for you.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't named him yet. He will be sold as a wether when he is weaned, so it is safer if I don't name him. I have the terrible habit of getting too attached. His mom will not be shown so I let her have him. It is so much fun watching them! His mom has been playing with him as if she were a kid his age! One less to bottle feed is a good thing too. I still have 20 on nipple pails.


----------

